# Shinohara or Micro Engineering Track & Turnouts



## patrick.b (Mar 8, 2017)

Hello,

I am nearing the point where I will be ready to seriously think about buying track and turnouts. I initially created my layout design using Atlas Code 83 sectional track with 22 in. minimum radius curves and Atlas No. 4 turnouts.

The more I have read and researched however, I believe I want to switch to either Shinohara or Micro Engineering for flextrack and turnouts.

It seems that Shinohara offers everything I could hope for, but Micro Engineering also seems attractive since the flextrack looks the best in my opinion (just from online pictures) and they also have an interesting ladder system for their turnouts that allow more tracks to be put into the same space. For instance, my yard could have four tracks using Micro Engineering while it could only have three with Shinohara.

Anyone have any thoughts or opinions on either of these?


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Micro Engineering track yes, turnouts very limited*



patrick.b said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am nearing the point where I will be ready to seriously think about buying track and turnouts. I initially created my layout design using Atlas Code 83 sectional track with 22 in. minimum radius curves and Atlas No. 4 turnouts.
> 
> ...


patrick.b;

Both Micro engineering, and Shinohara, make high quality products, so does Peco. You are correct about Micro Engineering's flex track. It is the best looking track on the market. I use it for all the visible track on my N-scale layout. Their turnouts are also good looking but they only offer a #6 right, and a#6 left, plus the new yard ladder that you mentioned.That's it. No wye turnouts, no curved turnouts, no other frog#s and I don't think they make crossings either. Their turnouts, and Peco's turnouts, both have a built-in spring that holds the point against the stock rail. They therefore can be used without a switch machine, if you chose to operate them by hand. There have been a few negative comments about the reliability of Micro Engineering's turnouts, but I don't know, as I make my own turnouts, and therfore don't own any of Micro Engineering's turnouts, just their excellent track.
Shinohara (sold by Walthers) makes good looking and operating turnouts and flex track. Their turnouts are good representations of north American prototypes. My former club used them in large numbers, and the only problems encountered were occasional binding of the copper contacts under the points, and the lack of the spring found on Micro Engineering, and Peco turnouts. 

However the most recommended, and best, turnout available commercially, (in my opinion and that of many other experienced modelers here on the forum) is Peco. They are well designed, very rugged, and have many nice features including the built-in spring that holds the point against the stock rail. Peco turnouts have a reputation of seldom, if ever, causing derailments. They offer a good range of turnout types, including curved turnouts. Peco is a British firm, and some of their track is based on British prototype track, and looks a little different. They do offer North American prototype track also. Peco's "code 55" rail is really code 70 rail buried in the plastic tie strip so that only part of it shows. The rail has two base sections, one protruding from the bottom, and another higher up on the rail. This means that it will mate with other Peco brand track and turnouts, but needs some cutting and modification to mate with other brands of code 55 track. If you are not using code 55, this may not be an issue. You may want to check their website to confirm that. Peco flex track is as excellent as their turnouts, so you might want to consider them along with Micro Engineering and Shinohara. Any of the three will work, and all are good quality.

Have fun;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## patrick.b (Mar 8, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback traction fan. I guess I should have mentioned that I plan to use manual ground throws on all of my switches, so whether the switch has a spring or not will not be a deciding factor in my case.

I did notice that Micro Engineering has a very limited selection of types of turnouts, but it just so happens that my layout plans are very simple. In fact I originally designed it using entirely Altas No. 4 switches. So the limited selection is also not a major issue in my specific case.


----------



## Empire Builder 76 (Feb 11, 2016)

traction fan said:


> patrick.b;
> 
> Both Micro engineering, and Shinohara, make high quality products, so does Peco. You are correct about Micro Engineering's flex track. It is the best looking track on the market. I use it for all the visible track on my N-scale layout. Their turnouts are also good looking but they only offer a #6 right, and a#6 left, plus the new yard ladder that you mentioned.That's it. No wye turnouts, no curved turnouts, no other frog#s and I don't think they make crossings either. Their turnouts, and Peco's turnouts, both have a built-in spring that holds the point against the stock rail. They therefore can be used without a switch machine, if you chose to operate them by hand. There have been a few negative comments about the reliability of Micro Engineering's turnouts, but I don't know, as I make my own turnouts, and therfore don't own any of Micro Engineering's turnouts, just their excellent track.
> Shinohara (sold by Walthers) makes good looking and operating turnouts and flex track. Their turnouts are good representations of north American prototypes. My former club used them in large numbers, and the only problems encountered were occasional binding of the copper contacts under the points, and the lack of the spring found on Micro Engineering, and Peco turnouts.
> ...


Traction Fan,

Yet another selling point for Peco!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

patrick.b said:


> Thanks for the feedback traction fan. I guess I should have mentioned that I plan to use manual ground throws on all of my switches, so whether the switch has a spring or not will not be a deciding factor in my case.
> 
> I did notice that Micro Engineering has a very limited selection of types of turnouts, but it just so happens that my layout plans are very simple. In fact I originally designed it using entirely Altas No. 4 switches. So the limited selection is also not a major issue in my specific case.


You are right that MicroEngineering's turnout options are very limited. I have been mixing ME flex track with Walthers Shinohara turnouts for many years, without trouble.

I am interested in why you would chose to make a layout with 22" curves and #4 turnouts. These are quite sharp, and would work against the broad curves. I would use a #6 instead.


----------



## patrick.b (Mar 8, 2017)

CTValleyRR,

While I did not look up what the actual radius was, when playing around with the track in my planning software, I noticed that the diverging track of the Atlas No. 4 does so at an almost perfect 22" radius, which I why I figured it wouldn't be a problem. Especially because I am modeling an industrial branch in the early 1950's. So it will be 4 axle diesels and relatively small steamers with short cars.

If I was modeling anything modern or a mainline railroad I would never have considered using a No. 4.


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

I would have to also agree that Peco would be excellent. 

I started my layout handlaying code 70 until my Kadee spike gun crapped out for the 6th and last time. I then went to Shinohara flex track and turnouts because at the time, they had the largest choich of code 70 products. 

I recently completed the last town and yard on my layout and tried some ME flex track. The appearance is second to none, but it was extremely difficult to use the flex track in curves as both rails are quite tight in the ties whereas the Shinohara flex does allow for one rail to easily slide through the tie plates, making curves so much easier to maintian a constant radius. I ended up using the ME flex track in straight sections in the yard area. 

Shinohara also has an excellent selection of turnouts. I have a couple of their double crossovers and double slip switches and have no problem with them at all. I also believe that they are less expensive than ME.


----------



## patrick.b (Mar 8, 2017)

Chet,

When using Micro Engineering track with Shinohara turnouts/crossings, do you have to modify the track at all for rail joiners to fit properly or does it match up pretty well? Also, when ballasted - is it obvious that the turnouts are a different make than the track or does it all blend fairly well?

Do you have any issues using code 70 in terms of purchasing locomotives and cars and having them work out of the box? I honestly never gave much thought to code 70 since the standard seems to be code 83 and code 100, but code 70 might fit my layout better in terms of what I am modeling.

Thanks!


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

patrick.b said:


> Chet,
> 
> When using Micro Engineering track with Shinohara turnouts/crossings, do you have to modify the track at all for rail joiners to fit properly or does it match up pretty well? Also, when ballasted - is it obvious that the turnouts are a different make than the track or does it all blend fairly well?
> 
> ...


The rail contour is slightly different between the ME and Shinohara track. One thing I liked about the Shinohara track is that N scale rail joiners work just fine. 

I had an N scale layout which I tore out around 1980 mainly because the locomotives at the time weren't very good. One thing I really didn't like was the grossly oversized rain in N scale. 

Code 70 looks so much better. My layout is a freelance branch line/bridge line railroad set in 1957 and the lighter rail looks so good. 

So far as having any problems with the flanges on wheels, I think all modern equipment should work with no problem at all. I have only run across one passenger car where the flanges were too deep, a very old Riverossi passenger car. All equioment with the RP25 countour work just fine. I have changed out all of my wheels to metal. Years ago I used Kadee wheels of Kadee sprung trucks, and now with more companies offering metal wheels, Intermountain, Proto 2000 and other brand aore just fine.

Here's a photo that will show you how nice the code 70 rail looks.


----------



## patrick.b (Mar 8, 2017)

Wow Chet, that looks really nice. It seems like we have similar tastes as my plans are similar to what you have already done.

I think you mentioned that you have used Shinohara switches with Micro Engineering track in places. Is this overly obvious when looking at the ties and such, or after weathering does it tend to blend in fairly well?


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

The photo with the Milwaukee Road switcher is all Shinohara track. I only bought 6 sticks of ME flex track which are in this yard. The ME track was pre weathered, but once it was ballasted, it is hard to tell the difference between the two brands. My choice on flex track is Shinohara hands down.


----------



## patrick.b (Mar 8, 2017)

Ah I guess I misunderstood, but the Shinohara track looks great! I think you may have turned me to code 70 track.

I feel like there is probably an advantage to using all the same brand for the track, turnouts and crossovers - but maybe that's just me being a little ignorant on the matter.

I am hoping that I will be able to actually see some examples of the various types of track at an upcoming train show near me.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Same brand?*



patrick.b said:


> Ah I guess I misunderstood, but the Shinohara track looks great! I think you may have turned me to code 70 track.
> 
> I feel like there is probably an advantage to using all the same brand for the track, turnouts and crossovers - but maybe that's just me being a little ignorant on the matter.
> 
> I am hoping that I will be able to actually see some examples of the various types of track at an upcoming train show near me.


patrick.b;

Yes, using the same brand of track and turnouts makes things a little bit easier, but it's not essential either. Many, myself included, have mixed different brands, and even different rail codes. It's simply a matter of what you prefer. Shinohara track, and turnouts are good quality items. So, if you like e'm use e'm.

have fun at the train show;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

patrick.b said:


> CTValleyRR,
> 
> While I did not look up what the actual radius was, when playing around with the track in my planning software, I noticed that the diverging track of the Atlas No. 4 does so at an almost perfect 22" radius, which I why I figured it wouldn't be a problem. Especially because I am modeling an industrial branch in the early 1950's. So it will be 4 axle diesels and relatively small steamers with short cars.
> 
> If I was modeling anything modern or a mainline railroad I would never have considered using a No. 4.


The diverging leg of a true #4 turnout doesn't come off at a curve, but at a constant angle. Atlas may be guilty of a little fudging there.

Anyway, if you read the rest of my post, you'll notice I've been mixing ME flex track with Walthers Shinohara turnouts for years. If you stare at it hard, you can see a little difference, but certainly not after weathering and ballasting. The rail profile is a little different, but not enough to matter.


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

My preference is Shinohara needless to say as I have been using it for many years with no problems at all. One thing I did notice was the difference in the bottom of the rails. I can actually use N scale rail joiners with no problems at akk, but they are a rear to use with the ME track. 

I stumbled on using N scale joiners. I had a large N scale layout which I tore down for the HO scale layout. I ran out of rail joiners from I forget what brand and found a stash of N scale rail joiners. Worked on my bulk rail and Shinohara without any problems.


----------



## patrick.b (Mar 8, 2017)

Thanks for all the advice everyone! It is very much appreciated.

I think I am going to go with Shinohara code 70 assuming it isn't difficult to find it (I noticed Walthers website shows a lot of it as being out of stock).


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

You can probably look at some of the internet retailers. I picked some at MB Klein 

https://www.modeltrainstuff.com/search?search_query_adv=Shinohara+code+70+track

The track is also available at some of the other retailers and at some what of a discount. The track is a bit more expensive, but for me it was worth it for the way it looks.


----------



## patrick.b (Mar 8, 2017)

Thanks Chet, I am holding off on purchasing anything until March 17 which is when the train show is. Hoping I can get some deals.


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

That's a good idea. Sure wish we had train shows up here. There are some, but few and fr between and the distances can be quite a trip.


----------

